# Very Sick Puppy



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

We took our 8 week old puppy for a wellness check last Friday. The Vet called us back on Saturday and said that she was positive for giardia. She was not having any of the symptoms and I called the breeder and she said that none of the other puppies new owners had reported this after wellness check. I think it was a false positive, but we decided to treat her anyway. It is a nasty parasite and contagious to people. We started treating her for it by putting a powder on her food. Tuesday morning she ate breakfast and seemed very lethargic about an hour later she started drooling and shaking her head. We took her to the vet immediately. He checked blood sugar and it was all right. He next suspected that something was stuck in her throat and/or that she may have hydrocephalus. Xrays, with contrast, revealed that her esophagus was irritated. He also thinks the xray of the head indicate she possibly has hydrocephalus. We are treating her with steroids for that and we give her something to coat the throat. She is eating and drinking. This morning she alternates between sleeping and playing. She is much quieter than normal. Vet will do another xray and send it to someone who has more experience with this issue. We are so concerned and hope this will resolve itself with vet help. I am sorry for the long post, but no one else understands how worried we are. Has anyone else has experience with this?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any experience with this but Molly sends plenty of puppy hugs, kisses and prayers to your little one. I hope she is alright.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers to you and your 8 wk old pup. I don't have any experience with the symptoms to condition either. 
Hugs,
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have no experience either, unfortunately. It does, however, make me suspicious that she was fine, then got sick AFTER you gave her the medicine. Could this be an allergic reaction to the medicine? Are you still giving it to her? Fortunately, steroids would be part of treatment for a severe allergic reaction, too.

I think, if it were my puppy, I'd want to get a second opinion, just to be safe. Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

*Sick Puppy*

The medicine we used for the giardia. was a powder that we sprinkled over her food. I think that a piece of it did not mix well and stuck to her esophagus and burned/irritated it. She seems much better today, although she is sleeping more. We see the vet tomorrow and he will do another xray and we can go from there on the hydrocephalus. Thank for caring! We love this little dog so much.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Please keep us updated, and I hope you both have a good night.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear your puppy is sick. I also thought it is very suspicious your puppy was not showing any signs of illness until the first dose of medication. I would definitely get a second opinion as soon as possible. I would also have the Giardia test redone. Hoping your little one is feeling better soon.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow. I hope the next set of xrays look better and maybe the situation is not as bad as you think.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, so sorry this is happening. Well wishes being sent from Chloe.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Poo'r little baby. I hope she recovers fast .


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh No!! I feel so bad for you and your baby.  I know how upset you must be. Please keep us updated. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your baby.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry your lil one is ill...hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

Lucy is doing much better and everything indicates she will be fine. Our vet suspected hydrocephalus, took xrays and sought the opinion of another vet with expert knowledge of brain xrays of dogs. The conclusion was that IF it was beginning of hydrocephalus the prednisone allowed the body to open up the ducts. My vet is very thorough, cautious and cost conscious. Lucy will be 3 months old on 8/7 and we are so blessed to have her.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:biggrin1: Terrific news!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I am so glad to hear your puppy is doing better. I know first hand how stressful it is to have a sick dog. So glad for the good news.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SharonW said:


> Lucy is doing much better and everything indicates she will be fine. Our vet suspected hydrocephalus, took xrays and sought the opinion of another vet with expert knowledge of brain xrays of dogs. The conclusion was that IF it was beginning of hydrocephalus the prednisone allowed the body to open up the ducts. My vet is very thorough, cautious and cost conscious. Lucy will be 3 months old on 8/7 and we are so blessed to have her.


Sometimes vets are OVER cautious, and also are not used to dealing with very small dog breeds. When Kodi was younger, he was at the vet for another reason (a tummy ache caused by a Greenie chew) and they took x-rays. The specialty vet came out and said, "Incidentally, do you know your dog has an enlarged heart? That will need to be watched." I FREAKED.

I Talked to Pam and talked to a couple of vet friends who told me to calm down, and refered me to a cardiac specialist. The specialist looked at the x-rays and said, well, first, the heart of a small dog is larger in comparison to their body than a large dog. He also said, that based on the xray, he thought that Kodi was probably struggling and vocalizing when they x-rayed him, again, making his heart look larger on the film. He said there was absolutely NO evidence that there was anything wrong with Kodi's heart. What a relief!!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So happy to hear your little Lucy is just fine


----------

